# iBooks : synchroniser les livres sans passer par iTunes



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment fait on pour que les livres qui sont téléchargés hors application iBooks soit synchronisés sur iBooks sans passer par iTunes.
Merci


----------

